# Decisions, Decisions



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I love red Betta. I have one now, Ernest T. Bass (Items for sale by jlbetta | eBay) All of my Betta are from this seller.)








And now I want a second. It's between these two. Decision, decisions! He shall be named Phineas T. Barnum

This one is a Double Tail but caudal does not split all the way to the body.





And this one with the most gorgeous caudal and such symmetry:





I have already bought Roscoe P. Coltrane








I do not have a good photo of John Lee Pettimore; he's a copper Butterfly DeTEE. I'm working on his tank so I can get my own picture.








This is all TripleK's fault. It is certainly not mine!


----------



## FathomtheFish (Jan 14, 2021)

Woah! Both of those guys are absolutely stunning, whichever choice you make will be a great one! Are you planning to show them?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

FathomtheFish said:


> Woah! Both of those guys are absolutely stunning, whichever choice you make will be a great one! Are you planning to show them?


Thank you so much.

No, lovely and striking as they are, they are not show quality.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I love both but there is something about the double tail. I choose him.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I’m a little ocd so I like the second for the symmetry 😜
Both look amazing! I’m jealous but literally cannot handle another tank right now 😂


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> I’m a little ocd so I like the second for the symmetry 😜
> Both look amazing! I’m jealous but literally cannot handle another tank right now 😂


yes!!!


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I love red Betta. I have one now, Ernest T. Bass (Items for sale by jlbetta | eBay) All of my Betta are from this seller.)
> View attachment 1025452
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah blame it on me lol. I like the double tail they are both very nice and very spunky!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Like BettaLoverSara, symmetry is important to me. If you like pastels check out #119.  Of course, you would know the sellers would add more....including another beautiful. Had to go through seven or eight to narrow down to these two. 

Here are their auction listings Items for sale by jlbetta | eBay


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Like BettaLoverSara, symmetry is important to me. If you like pastels check out #119.  Of course, you would know the sellers would add more....including another beautiful. Had to go through seven or eight to narrow down to these two.
> 
> Here are their auction listings Items for sale by jlbetta | eBay


Honestly thank god these aren’t available to me 😍 lol


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

#119 must have been real nice. It wasn‘t on there when I looked this morning. Hubby said no more if we get not her tank he wants an angelfish in it. 😔


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Kat50 said:


> #119 must have been real nice. It wasn‘t on there when I looked this morning. Hubby said no more if we get not her tank he wants an angelfish in it. 😔


I’m with hubby! I love angelfish! I’ve been thinking of a big tank with a pair in it too!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> I’m with hubby! I love angelfish! I’ve been thinking of a big tank with a pair in it too!


Yep I can’t complain. I got 7 bettas. Of course I‘m allowing him to claim one of the males and 1 of the females. Or I should say he helped pic it out. He said I want this one and I like this one. Wow bad autocorrect was suppose to say another tank. Lol


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Kat50 said:


> Yep I can’t complain. I got 7 bettas. Of course I‘m allowing him to claim one of the males and 1 of the females. Or I should say he helped pic it out. He said I want this one and I like this one. Wow bad autocorrect was suppose to say another tank. Lol


LOL I have 5, 2 community tanks and a fancy guppy tank that's my kids'. I have a 30 gal saltwater at my parents that I don't think they will be giving back to me anytime soon  So maybe I need a big freshwater instead. It's been a while since I have had anything over 15 gal.
That being said every time I go to my fave fish store I end p with another betta haha


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Like BettaLoverSara, symmetry is important to me. If you like pastels check out #119.  Of course, you would know the sellers would add more....including another beautiful. Had to go through seven or eight to narrow down to these two.
> 
> Here are their auction listings Items for sale by jlbetta | eBay


Did you pick one yet?


BettaloverSara said:


> Honestly thank god these aren’t available to me 😍 lol


Oh wow look what I found!



!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

TripleK said:


> Did you pick one yet?
> 
> Oh wow look what I found!
> 
> ...


Ugh I want a mustard gas or something like it so bad! I'm at my max and she doesn't ship here. I live in Alberta Canada, where we are currently having a very mild winter but normally I don't ship in winter because we get as low as -40 C. I don't know what that is for you Fahrenheit folks but it's too cold to ship fish I have found. Others may disagree but I prefer to get them local anytime after october.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Can you get your sister to keep a Betta for you? Or would it be confiscated the border?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

No, I have picked on yet. They keep coming up with more gorgeous reds. Have you decided on Emoji?

I don't know how anyone else feels about 2.5 tanks but I found the perfect ones for my end table. Bought two. They are taller than long which means I'm not so restricted on plants as I am with the long 2.5 tanks. 8 x 8 x 10 as opposed to 12 x 6 x 8.





DENNERLE Shrimp King Shrimp Cube Aquarium, 2.5-gal - Chewy.com


Buy Dennerle Shrimp King Shrimp Cube Aquarium, 2.5-gal at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> No, I have picked on yet. What about the frowny face? Decided you need to pass on him?


Frowny face is gone. I still need to get another tank though. I posted on here somewhere a fish from your guy I found today he is to die for! I was bored and got a bunch of new plants from Dustins fish tank so I made a little video of my tanks, fish and even my beloved audio gear. Besides my Betta hobby I am also an audiophile and very much into vintage high end audio ,all my fish love music Flowmaster B really gets down to 70s funk, Confunkshun. Cameo, Gap band and such. Spikes favorite bands are Metallica and Nirvana while Chaos is really into that damn gangsta rap which I can't stand but hey what can I do... to each his own. I will post the video in the betta chat forum make sure to check it out!


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

TripleK said:


> Frowny face is gone. I still need to get another tank though. I posted on here somewhere a fish from your guy I found today he is to die for! I was bored and got a bunch of new plants from Dustins fish tank so I made a little video of my tanks, fish and even my beloved audio gear. Besides my Betta hobby I am also an audiophile and very much into vintage high end audio ,all my fish love music Flowmaster B really gets down to 70s funk, Confunkshun. Cameo, Gap band and such. Spikes favorite bands are Metallica and Nirvana while Chaos is really into that damn gangsta rap which I can't stand but hey what can I do... to each his own. I will post the video in the betta chat forum make sure to check it out!


Well so much for that it was too large to upload.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

I just designed and ordered myself a sherpa betta blanket, bet you guys dont have one lol. The varieties you see listed under the pictures are not meant to describe the bettas in the pictures above them I just randomly listed a bunch of different types.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

How is your decision process doing?

And congratulations to the Dennerle Tanks!
I like them a lot - good, sturdy quality.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

I love them both but the double tail is my fave if I had to choose one. 😊


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you! Of course, they had to list another.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Thank you! Of course, they had to list another.


I still like 268, I'm a sucker for the iridescent streaks on the tail


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Thank you! Of course, they had to list another.


I would never be able to decide! He’s gorgeous! You might just have to pick a number out of a hat! 😆


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I believe the hat trick it is going to be. #111 is sold so by attrition that's removed. BUT they listed even more and they are darker. I need to stop hitting the link I have bookmarked. 

This one is one of the most symmetrical I've seen on eBayl.





I love the reduced rays on 181. I believe he is a DT with the split not going all the way to his body. If anyone can tell, please let me know.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

I think I want 181 are you going to get him?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Her bettas make mine look very boring 😂


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Between it and 180. Waiting for an answer to a question but you go ahead if you want him or 180. Both are nice. My dithering shouldn't prevent anyone from buying a Betta they admire. 





@BettaloverSara I know, right? Betta are also very healthy and active.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Between it and 180. Waiting for an answer to a question but you go ahead if you want him or 180. Both are nice. My dithering shouldn't prevent anyone from buying a Betta they admire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And huge beautiful finnage! Here I am with two biters and one with no dorsal fin 😂 but I love them ❤


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It doesn't bother me if they bite or what they look like when they do; doesn't change their activity, appetite or personality and those are what's most important. I do my best but it is what it is. I'll save my stressing out and use it if one of them becomes sick.

This is a comparison. They are the same size couldn't quite get the one on the right reduced enough..


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> It doesn't bother me if they bite or what they look like when they do; doesn't change their activity, appetite or personality and those are what's most important. I do my best but it is what it is. I'll save my stressing out and use it if one of them becomes sick.
> 
> This is a comparison. They are the same size couldn't quite get the one on the right reduced enough..
> View attachment 1025594


I still stress every now and then about the biting but not so much haha
They are both so beautiful and quite similar! I do think the reduced rays on the one on the right give him a little something extra. Can’t go wrong really, they are both stunning!
I am really not a good person to ask because I literally go from tank to tank for an hour or two when picking a betta. (Other than the odd rescue like Leo the guppy 😂) my fish guy makes fun of me for my indecisiveness.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I believe the hat trick it is going to be. #111 is sold so by attrition that's removed. BUT they listed even more and they are darker. I need to stop hitting the link I have bookmarked.
> 
> This one is one of the most symmetrical I've seen on eBayl.
> 
> ...


I LOVE 181!!!!


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> It doesn't bother me if they bite or what they look like when they do; doesn't change their activity, appetite or personality and those are what's most important. I do my best but it is what it is. I'll save my stressing out and use it if one of them becomes sick.
> 
> This is a comparison. They are the same size couldn't quite get the one on the right reduced enough..
> View attachment 1025594


So the one on the left is 181 right? Now we can see that 180 is a bit more symmetrical than 181. However 180 has some white on his face whereas 181 does not so personally I think I prefer 181


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you for the input, Lauren! I'm the Queen of Dithering. Usually I do so long enough that the Betta is sold. LOL

180 is on the left; 181 is on the right.  Like them both but think 181 is one-of-a-kind.

Here's 278 (first page). I am so proud of this screen shot as I caught him displaying both lobes. He's a very nice Double Tail with a HM body.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Oh gee thanks alot another one to choose from lol! I see you are not having an easy time of it either!


----------



## Leah Leivestad (May 26, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I love red Betta. I have one now, Ernest T. Bass (Items for sale by jlbetta | eBay) All of my Betta are from this seller.)
> View attachment 1025452
> 
> 
> ...


I am a fan of the second and Rosco and John are lovely


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you, Leah. I'm right fond of them


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I have been rooting for 278 this whole time but now 181 takes the prize. He is so so stunning.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Kat50 said:


> I have been rooting for 278 this whole time but now 181 takes the prize. He is so so stunning.


It's hard for me because I look at so many things. A friend wants 181. As I like him, 278 and 180 equally I'm hoping he'll be purchased by another member. I'm quite serious when I say if anyone wants any of Betta I post and am I'm dithering over to please buy and enjoy.

So if your husband likes 278 go right ahead!


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

181 is now mine!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

And 180 is mine! Worked out great, I think.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## Destiny M Jones (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi Friends..!!!

Congratulations both of you.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Congrats you guys on your new guys. Hubby surprised me with a 36 gallon tank. But there is a condition its main focal point will be angelfish. so May move my neons and harlequins to the bigger tank and just have my sorority in my 20. Maybe one day I will get a red one. Now I got to figure out how I am going to hard scape this rank.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks!


TripleK said:


> 181 is now mine!


Now I want this CT, will it ever end?


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I believe the hat trick it is going to be. #111 is sold so by attrition that's removed. BUT they listed even more and they are darker. I need to stop hitting the link I have bookmarked.
> 
> This one is one of the most symmetrical I've seen on eBayl.
> 
> ...


What exactly do you mean by reduced rays?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Reduced webbing is what I meant. I'm always saying it wrong. 

I love the look of reduced webbing; it's what makes a CT a CT. Here's my late DT, Spike. Note the upper lobe and anal fins have reduced webbing.








That CT is pretty but he has a spoon head.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Reduced webbing is what I meant. I'm always saying it wrong.
> 
> I love the look of reduced webbing; it's what makes a CT a CT. Here's my late DT, Spike. Note the upper lobe and anal fins have reduced webbing.
> View attachment 1025715
> ...


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Do you have a name for 180? I am going to name 181 Diablo


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Unless I can come up with something I like more it's Phineas T. Barnum. Goes with Ernest T. Bass, John Lee Pettimore and Roscoe P. Coltrane.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Thats cute!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Was thinking about James T. Kirk.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I vote for James T. Kirk


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

If I ever get another male his name will be James T. Kirk. I found a aquarium decor sunken enterprise. Almost got it today but was already buying to much for the new aquarium and it didn’t fit the rest of the decor. Lol


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Was thinking about James T. Kirk.


I like that better


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

I'm late to the party but all the bettas. Buy all of them! Some absolutely stunning boys you linked!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Charles Emerson Winchester....but not "the Third." 

John Lee Pettimore 



 If you aren't familiar I hope you enjoy one of my go-to songs.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Video of Roscoe P. Coltrane:






They have four or so more blue rim/blue marble Plakat.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Video of Roscoe P. Coltrane:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg I looooove him 😍


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you. Isn't he cute? 

If you like, I can ask if they know good Canadian sellers who carry close to the same type?


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Did you receive 180 yet?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Thank you. Isn't he cute?
> 
> If you like, I can ask if they know good Canadian sellers who carry close to the same type?


Yes please!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

He is incredibly beautiful! Almost supernatural - with his attitude plus symmetry in fins and colour pattern.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you, Feanor. That describes him exactly!

Charles Emerson Winchester shipped today. Do you have Diablo?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I asked about sellers in Canada and they don't know any. However, they are going to network to see if they can find someone.

There is someone who sells on AquaBid and has web site: Rena's Fish Store. Check AquaBid for feedback. I'm pretty sure she imports. I believe she has an ad in the Canada Marketplace as she was a member years ago. The only thing I can remember is she sometimes mislabeled. But, if you're like me, that doesn't matter if I like a Betta.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Thank you for checking! I don’t usually do any importing after October because it just gets so cold here. I do have access to some really beautiful bettas but maybe not quite as good as these ones here haha
I’ve imported before and had success but in the winter it’s very his or miss and I don’t want to put any fish through that. I also don’t need any more bloody tanks 😂


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

BettaloverSara said:


> I also don’t need any more bloody tanks 😂


Of course you do.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Of course you do.


My youngest doesn't have one in his room yet


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

We have a former member who breeds Giants. He has a journal. His moniker is "LogisticsGuy." I've sent him a PM on the off chance he might see it and respond. His Giants weren't prohibitively expensive and gorgeous.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Thank you, Feanor. That describes him exactly!
> 
> Charles Emerson Winchester shipped today. Do you have Diablo?


Not yet I am a bit worried as we have a pretty big storm here now so I fear delays


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I think they shipped all Betta out yesterday. Go to "Purchases" on eBay and get the tracking information there.

Have not had late delivery from these sellers but I've had fish take a week or more and still arrive in excellent condition.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I think they shipped all Betta out yesterday. Go to "Purchases" on eBay and get the tracking information there.
> 
> Have not had late delivery from these sellers but I've had fish take a week or more and still arrive in excellent condition.


I looked at the tracking and it is all screwed up, shows USPS in possesion of item yesterday then shows it arriving at 2 different cities in Texas today, the last entry says USPS awaiting item in Garland Texas which is where it supposedly originated so Im confused it does say that expected delivery is on thursday though.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you'd like, you can send me the tracking number in a PM I'll see if I can figure it out. Sometimes it takes some interpretation.


----------



## Destiny M Jones (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi friends...!!!

I suggest the local pet service website to betta fish forum


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If you'd like, you can send me the tracking number in a PM I'll see if I can figure it out. Sometimes it takes some interpretation.


Thanks my friend actually bought him for me so she has all the info, you might get 180 today since you are closer


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Destiny M Jones said:


> Hi friends...!!!
> 
> I suggest the local pet service website to betta fish forum


Then why are you on a Betta Forum? This is not the first time you've suggested a pet service web site over a species-specific forum.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Tracking now shows Diablo should arrive today! I'm so excited, here is his new home it is 9 gals.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Diablo aka 181 has arrived in great shape! No tailbiting or anything. He just got here and is still in his bag acclaimating to his tank pics coming soon!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

TripleK said:


> Diablo aka 181 has arrived in great shape! No tailbiting or anything. He just got here and is still in his bag acclaimating to his tank pics coming soon!


That tank looks great! I have one of those in a 15 with some fancy guppies in it and I really like the look of it. Post pics of your biy soon! Glad he arrived ok!


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Thank you I will!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

How exciting! Can't wait to see him in that gorgeous home!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

TripleK said:


> Tracking now shows Diablo should arrive today! I'm so excited, here is his new home it is 9 gals.
> View attachment 1025879
> what is the big leaf plant?


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Diablo is doing great! Already exploring and eating!


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> How exciting! Can't wait to see him in that gorgeous home!


Did you get yours?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes. But their homes aren't quite ready so they're spending another night in the box. They'll be warmer there. They do look good, though. Very feisty.

Diablo looks fantastic! Hope you're happy with him. I'm always nervous when I recommend anything.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

I am very happy you reccomended him I love him! He is very active and feisty, only hid in his big anubias for like 10 mins then came out to explore. He also has a healthy appetite already!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Diablo looks so gorgeous. Is that big plant an anubias?


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Yes it is and DiabloLOVES it! It is perfect he can lay on the leaves near the top, rest under the leaves, hide in the leaves and he loves swimming through the roots they are just the right size for him. It is my favorite of all the aquarium plants that I have and have had which is alot! I got it from aquarium co op for 20 bucks.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I absolutely love it. He looks like he is enjoying it. All of mine are so small. I love the size. I like aquarium co-op. That’s where I got my sponge filters and moss bridge and a few other things. Gonna have to check them out again since I’m getting another sponge filter and air stone for a second filter in my 36 that I just stocked with Hubby’s angel and some other fish.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

I just tried to order 2 more for my other tanks and they are all out bummer!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I wish stunning Diablo and you the best and look forward to seeing Russells two beauties exploring their new environment!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

TripleK said:


> I just tried to order 2 more for my other tanks and they are all out bummer!


What kind anubias is it? I may try aquarium plant factory?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Kat50 said:


> What kind anubias is it? I may try aquarium plant factory?


If you need a large one you can request the largest they have and they will do their best to accommodate. I have a code if you'll send me a PM.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Feanor said:


> I wish stunning Diablo and you the best and look forward to seeing Russells two beauties exploring their new environment!


Thank you Feanor!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

TripleK said:


> Yes it is and DiabloLOVES it! It is perfect he can lay on the leaves near the top, rest under the leaves, hide in the leaves and he loves swimming through the roots they are just the right size for him. It is my favorite of all the aquarium plants that I have and have had which is alot! I got it from aquarium co op for 20 bucks.
> View attachment 1025907
> View attachment 1025908
> View attachment 1025909


        

I thought I had already posted about this.

How do you get such lovely photos? Surely not with a phone??? If so, I may need to trade mine in!


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Yes with my Galaxy note 10 plus


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I love the reduced rays on 181. I believe he is a DT with the split not going all the way to his body. If anyone can tell, please let me know.


I just happened to read an article about dorsals and came across the role the double tail gene is playing. So your believe is absolutely supported by the article and Nr.181 (aka Diablo) is definitely a DT or shows at least almost all points of the DT genetics.
Doubletail Gene


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Speaking of Diablo he is such a character! He does the silliest things he has the cutest little strut swim and does his best to look fierce. When I cleaned his tank I messed up his bubble nest and he started attacking my hand it was so adorable he is by far the most entertaing fish I have ever had.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Linda did you get a pic of yours?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Only the ones from the sellers. But I'm close. Don't want to post photos of them in their small quarantine tanks. 

Going to divide two 10 gallons and put the 2.5 tanks on my end table. Waiting for PetSmart to restock their 10 gallons as I need one more.

I have a Betta I haven't mentioned because he was not doing well and I thought he was going to die. Well, he seems to have made a miraculous change. He's been with me since, I think, the Fall. I thought he was a Pineapple DeTEE and named him "Dole," duh. But his body lightened; fins are the same. Body is also straight; it's just the way he is pictured. I have to clean his Kritter Keeper and will see if I can get anything decent.








The sellers of 180, aka Phineas T. Barnum, knew I wanted a Pineapple PKEE so they sent me one as a surprise. He's a real cutie. But, between Dole thankfully pulling through and that boy I needed tanks for two more. That's when I hit upon the idea of two divided 10 gallons instead of four separate 2.5. If my end table can handle the weight of a 10, may divide another instead of the two 2.5. I have all of the equipment so it's only the cost of the tanks.

I plant to use the Dennerle for Dario Dario and shrimp. Most likely Sakura Red in one and Blue Dream in the other.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Only the ones from the sellers. But I'm close. Don't want to post photos of them in their small quarantine tanks.
> 
> Going to divide two 10 gallons and put the 2.5 tanks on my end table. Waiting for PetSmart to restock their 10 gallons as I need one more.
> 
> ...


Oooh I love dario dario! So pretty and cute!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I know, right? And they can live quite happily in a 2.5 cube. Will get their live food by eating baby shrimp (I hope). I had a pair spawn in a 20 gallon community tank. Babies didn't make it though. I couldn't net them because there were too many plants.

They are by far my favorite Nano fish. Glad to know someone else is familiar with them.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I know, right? And they can live quite happily in a 2.5 cube. Will get their live food by eating baby shrimp (I hope). I had a pair spawn in a 20 gallon community tank. Babies didn't make it though. I couldn't net them because there were too many plants.
> 
> They are by far my favorite Nano fish. Glad to know someone else is familiar with them.


I didn’t know they could live in small tanks like that. I haven’t had any in many years and I’ll be honest I wasn’t super successful when I did...but maybe I will give it another go 😜


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

BettaloverSara said:


> I didn’t know they could live in small tanks like that. I haven’t had any in many years and I’ll be honest I wasn’t super successful when I did...but maybe I will give it another go 😜


Live or frozen food and LOTS of Java Moss has worked for me. They liked to hang out in the Cholla.

I've had them in 20 long, 5.5 and 2.5. I think most profiles, though, say 16" length. They're not very active fish and I noticed they didn't go very far from their territory no matter the size of the tank.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I find them amazing! I recently watched them for a while, when a LFS had a nice number of them (surprisingly - they were preordered but not picked up).
I did some research - thinking back and forth - and decided that I can‘t imagine them in one of my existing tanks. And no further tanks are planned - I reached my capacity!
So I recommended them to someone online who was searching and two weeks later they were sold.

So good luck with whatever you decide to do with your 2.5s and: glad to read that Dole made it!!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Glad Dole pulled through. That is a pretty yellow?


----------

